# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  In de dop

## xnoa2000

Heey ik ben laatst met mijn vagina over een kussen heen gevreven... Kan je daar zanger van raken? Ik ben nog niet over datum maar ik lees heel veel dingen over wel en niet zwanger worden maar ikk ben echt in de stress....

----------


## fairytale30

Met je vagina over een kussen heen gewreven ??
Nee, natuurlijk kun je daar NIET zwanger van raken.
Zwanger raak je van sperma, niet van een kussen  :Smile:

----------

